# Can Hedgehog eat pinky mice?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

The tiny bald nice lizards eat? Also what other meats can they eat other than chicken & mince?


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

Why first and foremost. New to hedgies but I've never heard of anyone feeding there hedgie mice....


Stick with cooked chicken or something


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, hedgehogs can eat pinkies. I usually give one as a treat a couple times a month. As for meats, I've gave mine chicken, rabbit, turkey, pork, quail, lamb, duck, goat, and beef.


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> Yes, hedgehogs can eat pinkies. I usually give one as a treat a couple times a month. As for meats, I've gave mine chicken, rabbit, turkey, pork, quail, lamb, duck, goat, and beef.


thats crazy, I would of never thought anyone would watch there hedgie eat a live mouse! even if they are little!


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> Yes, hedgehogs can eat pinkies. I usually give one as a treat a couple times a month. As for meats, I've gave mine chicken, rabbit, turkey, pork, quail, lamb, duck, goat, and beef.


Great thanks


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I do not feed live, sorry should have said pre killed!! I feed pre killed new born pinky mice


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> I do not feed live, sorry should have said pre killed!! I feed pre killed new born pinky mice


lol oh ok, I was about to say :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never done it (yet) but I know pinkies can be a great treat. They're very high in calcium and low in fat (about 5% fat). They also don't have solidified bones yet, so there's no risk of choking problems from that. Fuzzies, on the other hand (over 5 days old) can be very high in fat, around 17% if I remember correctly.


----------



## Xprincess14X (Nov 27, 2021)

You don't feed them live!! They come frozen and you defrost them. Its illegal to live feed QUOTE="abzx10r, post: 141825, member: 21649"]
thats crazy, I would of never thought anyone would watch there hedgie eat a live mouse! even if they are little!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ragou (Jan 9, 2022)

They are regularly fed to hedgies in Germany too (as a special treat, not too often). I haven't tried yet though, mainly because I don't know where to buy, but also because my husband said it'd kind of freak him out eheh


----------



## ColeyEmde (May 15, 2021)

Ragou said:


> They are regularly fed to hedgies in Germany too (as a special treat, not too often). I haven't tried yet though, mainly because I don't know where to buy, but also because my husband said it'd kind of freak him out eheh


I'm curious how old your hedgehog has to be to eat them?


----------



## RubberMan (11 mo ago)

Hedgehogs can eat any carrion, but it is best to give them foods that directly serve their needs. Cooked pork (lean) and chicken are just about the best option in captivity, just avoid things like mealworms (apart from the odd one or two) as they can cause MBD and lower the longevity of your hog, not to mention causing it discomfort.


----------



## Ragou (Jan 9, 2022)

ColeyEmde said:


> I'm curious how old your hedgehog has to be to eat them?


I asked this now from others and the reply was: as soon as your hedgehog eats solid food (is weaned), you can try it! The earlier the better, because later they might not be interested in it.



RubberMan said:


> Hedgehogs can eat any carrion, but it is best to give them foods that directly serve their needs. Cooked pork (lean) and chicken are just about the best option in captivity, just avoid things like mealworms (apart from the odd one or two) as they can cause MBD and lower the longevity of your hog, not to mention causing it discomfort.


It's interesting to know. I believed that mealworms are OK in small quantities. I give 5-8 daily to mine, is it bad? His poops are fine and I didn't see any discomfort either. About pork, I've read that it's better to avoid because of a special virus dangerous to hedgehogs - when it's cooked, it's inactivated I guess though. Ragnar eats chicken meat, chicken insides, and minced meat from beef.


----------



## RubberMan (11 mo ago)

Small quantities are fine Ragou, I only mentioned it because I've seen people feed their hogs exclusively on mealworms and then wonder why their hedgehog isn't a happy critter. Cooked pork is probably the best meat for a hedgehog (providing it isn't fatty) as it is very high in proteins.


----------



## ColeyEmde (May 15, 2021)

Ragou said:


> I asked this now from others and the reply was: as soon as your hedgehog eats solid food (is weaned), you can try it! The earlier the better, because later they might not be interested in it.
> 
> 
> Ragou said:
> ...


----------

